# AiO für mich zu empfehlen?



## bastelkasten (20. Juni 2016)

*AiO für mich zu empfehlen?*

Hallo zusammen.

Ich ziehe zur Zeit in Erwägung, mir eine AiO-WaKü für meine CPU zuzulegen. Ziel ist es, die Temperaturen unter Last zu senken, ohne den Geräuschpegel zu erhöhen - im Optimalfall natürlich auch noch zu reduzieren. Aktuell habe ich unter Spielelast (Doom) Temps von 60 bis 70°C. Lässt sich das überhaupt mit eine AiO realisieren?

Mein derzeitiges System: 

i5 6600K @4,4 GHz 1,264V
EKL Alpenföhn Matterhorn (2 Lüfter)
R9 390 PCS+ @stock
ASRock Z170 extreme4
16 GB DDR4 3200 MHz
E10 500 W


----------



## Abductee (20. Juni 2016)

*AW: AiO für mich zu empfehlen?*

Welches Gehäuse?


----------



## Hansi92 (20. Juni 2016)

*AW: AiO für mich zu empfehlen?*

Welcher Kühler ist den aktuell verbaut? Hatte mal eine cooler Master 240m drin. Naja der NH-D15 kühlt bedeutend besser und leiser! Bedenke das die aio meistens im Deckel sitzt und die Abwärme von der Grafikkarte bekommt. Dadurch steigt die Temperatur stark an.


----------



## bastelkasten (20. Juni 2016)

*AW: AiO für mich zu empfehlen?*

Gehäuse ist ein Deep Silence 3 und Kühler derzeit ein EKL Alpenföhn Matterhorn mit 2 Lüftern.


----------



## Abductee (20. Juni 2016)

*AW: AiO für mich zu empfehlen?*

Dann nim den hier: 
Noctua NH-D15S Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Der ist ähnlich stark wie eine 240er AiO aber viel leiser.


----------



## Narbennarr (20. Juni 2016)

*AW: AiO für mich zu empfehlen?*

Den D15S würde ich nur bei Platzproblemen nehmen. Sonst ist der D15 die bessere Wahl


----------



## bastelkasten (20. Juni 2016)

*AW: AiO für mich zu empfehlen?*

Danke schon mal für die Antworten. Der NH-DS15S scheint mir aber recht vergleichbar zu meinem jetzigen Kühler, oder sehe ich das falsch?

Hier mal noch der Link: 1 Prozessor-Luftkühler der Kategorie CPU-Luftkühler im Vergleich - Schottenland.de

Edit: Und Grundlegend würdet ihr in meinem Fall von einer AiO abraten, ja?

Edith meint noch: Platz ist kein Problem. Es ist auch low-profile-RAM verbaut.


----------



## Abductee (20. Juni 2016)

*AW: AiO für mich zu empfehlen?*

Der NH-D15 oder D-15s dürfte ca. 5-6°C besser kühlen als dein Matterhorn.
Mit einer geringeren Geräuschkulisse der 140mm Lüfter.

@Narbenarr
Ich würd selbst bei normalen ATX-Systemen den "s" nehmen.
Nach oben ist meistens immer reichlich Platz und mehr Abstand zur Grafikkarte erleichtert den Zugang zu den Lüfterklammern.
Einzig der günstige 2. Lüfter schmerzt a bisserl.


----------



## Narbennarr (21. Juni 2016)

*AW: AiO für mich zu empfehlen?*

Und der zweite Lüfter nimmt ihm ein ordentliches Stück Silentpotential. In unseren Test sah das so aus:

- 12V: 1 Grad unterschied, also nicht so wild
- 7V: 4 Grad unterschied
- 5V: 6 Grad unterschied

Fände es verschwenderisch auf den zweiten Lüfter zu verzichten, wenn der Platz für die konventionelle Bauweise vorhanden ist. So oft bastelt man ja auch nicht daran rum und machbar ist es dennoch.

@Topic:
Der D15 ist klar stärker als dein Matterhorn und liegt auf dem Level der meisten AiOs, nur das er leiser ist


----------



## Xaphyr (23. Juni 2016)

*AW: AiO für mich zu empfehlen?*

Bevor du jetzt Geld ausgibst, die 390 lässt sich auch prima undervolten...


----------



## Schnuetz1 (23. Juni 2016)

*AW: AiO für mich zu empfehlen?*

Der Matterhorn ist eigentlich kein schlechter Kühler, ich habe im Deep Silence 2 mit einem Brocken 2 selten Temperaturen über 70 Grad. 
Das meiste spielt sich zwischen 1 Grad über Außenemperatur (Idle) bis 65°C unter Last ab. 

Wie schon angemerkt wurde, versuche doch einfach mal, bei deiner CPU und GPU von Hand die Spannung etwas runter zu bekommen.
Das tut deiner Hardware UND deinem Geldbeutel gut.


----------



## bastelkasten (23. Juni 2016)

*AW: AiO für mich zu empfehlen?*

Danke erstmal für die Antworten. 

Die CPU läuft mit dem Takt unter 1,264 V leider nicht stabil. GPU-Spannung habe ich bisher noch nicht angefasst. Womit testet ihr die Stabilität der Karte? Reichen ein paar Minuten FurMark?


----------



## Xaphyr (23. Juni 2016)

*AW: AiO für mich zu empfehlen?*

Furmark ist mit den richtigen EInstellungen gut um die Wärmeentwicklung zu testen, mehr aber auch nicht.
Stell die Karte im MSI Afterburner auf weniger mV ein. Weiß nicht wie das bei Powercolor ist, die Sapphires haben von Werk aus +13mV und speziell meine läuft mit -37mV stabil.
Soweit ich das bisher verfolgt habe, machen so ziemlich alle 390er 50mV weniger problemlos mit.
Daher stell einfach mal 50mV weniger ein und spiel mal ne Runde was forderndes. Kaputt machen kannst du nichts beim Undervolten.
Du solltest nur drauf achten, die EInstellung nicht gleich zu speichern wenn du mit deinem Profil bootest, sonst wirds etwas kompliziert...


----------



## bastelkasten (23. Juni 2016)

*AW: AiO für mich zu empfehlen?*

Danke. Werde ich nachher mal testen 

Edit:

So, ich habe mal etwas getestet. Bis -56mV scheint meine Karte stabil zu laufen. Darunter treten gelegentlich Grafikfehler auf. Viel tut sich dadurch aber an den Temperaturen der GPU und CPU nicht.


----------



## bastelkasten (28. Juni 2016)

*AW: AiO für mich zu empfehlen?*

-56mV lief doch nicht stabil - ab und zu hing das Bild mal beim spielen. Aktuell teste ich mit -36mV, was sich aber natürlich noch weniger auf die Temperaturen auswirkt. Daher bin ich mit dem CPU-Takt runter auf 4300Mhz und schaue, dass ich den Vcore noch ein Stück senken kann.

Danke nochmal für eure Antworten.


----------

